
Use your favorite programming language to provision Infrastructure as Code - jaxxstorm
https://opensource.com/article/20/8/infrastructure-as-code-pulumi
======
verdverm
How many extra tools and runtimes will this require your CI/CD system to have?
I'm not sure the complexity is worth it.

iirc, it's just using Terraform behind the scenes anyway. If that is the case,
is Pulumi just a glorified transpiler?

~~~
joeduffy
The defining characteristic about Pulumi compared to other tools is that it's
_not_ a transpiler, in fact. It's a multi-language runtime written in Go that
can host many language plugins (Node.js, Python, .NET, Go, etc), as well as
many resource provider plugins (native ones, OpenAPI-based, Terraform-based).
So although yes it can use Terraform providers -- great for coverage across
many infrastructure providers as well as easy portability if you're coming
from Terraform/HCL -- it's not correct to say that it's "just using Terraform"
or is a "transpiler".

Pulumi is open source on GitHub if you want to check it out:
[https://github.com/pulumi/pulumi](https://github.com/pulumi/pulumi).

~~~
verdverm
So they are implementing their own N language runtimes? That sounds like
trouble waiting to happen. How do they have the man power to support N
languages as a single company?

(edit)

Apparently they shell out to other language runtimes. So my original question
about needing N runtimes available still applies. I'm not interested in
supporting N runtimes for my IaC, TF seems good enough. Put Cuelang on top of
that and you have a much better system. There are people already doing this.

As a Pulumi employee, what is your response to the N runtime problem and
sharing of modules in an org?

------
dragonwriter
Pulumi : CDK :: Terraform : CloudFormation, essentially

